# Allround-Tourer: Nonius, Helius CC oder AC?



## Jaypeare (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, meine derzeit 2 Fullies (100mm Marathon und 140mm AM) gegen ein Tourenfully mit möglichst breitem Einsatzbereich zu tauschen, der von der schnellen Feierabendrunde im leichteren Gelände über lange Mehrtagestouren mit Gepäck, Alpenurlaub und Trailspielereien alles mitmachen soll. Keine Rennen, kein Enduro- oder Freeride-Einsatz.

Weil ich nicht so der Fahrtechnikguru bin, aber ständig daran arbeite, mich diesbezüglich zu verbessern, sollte das Bike einerseits von Fahrwerk und Geometrie viel Sicherheit vermitteln (das ist der Grund, warum ich mich von meinem Intense 5.5 FRO trennen will, das sich für meinen Geschmack zu giftig und nervös fährt), andererseits robust genug sein, um unsaubere Fahrweise und den einen oder anderen Umfaller zu verkraften.

Dabei habe ich unter anderem auch og. Nicolai-Rahmen auf der Liste. Zwar spricht mich die konsequente "Made in Germany" Philosophie von Nicolai an, ich bin da aber kein Fundamentalist und andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Deshalb bitte ich nicht um Markenfetischismus-Blabla, sondern um möglichst objektive Einschätzungen, welches der genannten Bikes für mich das Richtige wäre. Insbesondere interessieren mich Einschätzungen der Hinterbau-Funktion und des Fahrverhaltens in verschiedenen Situationen. Also wie gut geht das Bike bergauf, ist es wendig genug für enge Trails, kann man bergab auch im Groben das Gas stehen lassen etc. (ich weiß, dass vieles davon auch vom Aufbau abhängig ist).

Noch ein paar Daten zu mir: 32 Jahre, 1,78m bei 75 Kilo.

Danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2011)

Preisfrage würde in sagen...
Ich hab das Nonius seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz. Für deine Anforderung komplett ausreichend, aber ich moechte jetzt mehr Federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Dezember 2011)

Lassen wir den Preis mal außen vor. Qualität kostet, das akzeptiere ich. Einige andere auf meiner imaginären Liste (Ventana, Transition) sind auch nicht viel billiger.

Gerade beim Nonius hätte ich Bedenken wegen des Hinterbaus, der ja ein extrem simpler Eingelenker ist. Wie schlägt der sich im alltäglichen Einsatz?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Dezember 2011)

Helius CC ist aus meiner Sicht raus, ist einfach zu sehr CC. Nonius CC (wobei das CC nicht dem Rahmen gerecht wird und m.E. irreführend ist) vs. Helius AC: Entscheidend ist hierbei, ob man mit einem Eingelenker leben kann. Ich habe hier keine Probleme mit, der Hinterbau ist mit einem Luftdämpfer ausgezeichnet. Und damit gleich alle Helius-Besitzer wieder aufschreien, der Hinterbau ist steifer als der vom AM und vom AC, da sehr kompaktes Hinterbaudreieck, ohne langen Hebel der Druckstreben, und direkter Dämpferanbindung. Und ja, ich habe schon auf genug Helius gesessen, um das beurteilen zu können .

Aber ich denke, der Aufbau des Gesamtrads ist entscheidender hier für den Einsatzzweck, als die Rahmenwahl. Weder mit Nonius noch mit dem AC macht man was falsch. Das AM würde ich nicht per se ausschliessen, wenn es Dir nicht um das minimalste Gewicht geht.

Ferderweg im Nonius mit 57 mm Hub sind übrigens knapp 150 mm.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Dezember 2011)

Ergänzung zum Thema Eingelenker: Das System wird immer wieder schlecht geredet und ist dennoch nicht tot zu kriegen, was für mich überzeugener ist, als theoretische Vermutungen. Die üblichen Nachteile, Seitensteifigkeit, Bremsverhärtung, etc. konnte ich bislang nie in der Praxis feststellen, vielleicht bin ich einfach zu unsensibel oder die Theorie greift bei mir nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich volle Zustimmung geben.
Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut und auch auf schnelle Abfahrten im schweren Gelände ist es Super.
Konnte das Rad noch nie an die Grenzen treiben. 
In meinen Augen lohnt der Aufpreis zum Helius AC nicht.


----------



## aka (22. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich trage mich ... interessieren mich ...alle hilfreichen Antworten.



Da hilft nur eine Probefahrt.
Was hilfts dir wenn den Nonius Fahrern ihr Nonius taugt und den CC Fahrern ihr Helius CC? Kann man nicht auf dich übertragen.


----------



## OldSchool (22. Dezember 2011)

Der Einfluss der Bremse ist beim Eingelenker deutlich zu spüren. Der Rest ist bei dem Federweg nicht so relevant. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2011)

Das kann ich bestätigen, aber nur im schnellen, schweren Gelände ! 

Probefahrt macht bestimmt am meisten Sinn!


----------



## IceQ- (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jaypeare!

ich habe eine ähnliche Frage vor ca. einem Jahr gehabt. Ich habe nach langem überlegen, das AC genommen. Als ich es dann da hatte, war ich wieder kurz davor es gegen ein RC zu tauschen.

Habe mich dann fürs AC doch entschieden und es KEIN bisschen bereut. Egal ob auf Langstrecken Marathons oder für lange Touren  oder auch für Touren in den Alpen in höheren oder etwas rustikaleren Gebieten (Hochalpen, Schotterfelder usw...), wenn du eine absenkbare Federgabel verbaust spricht eigentlich nix gegen das AC. (ausser vlt. der Preis). Ich habe zwar kein CC oder RC gefahren, kann dir aber sagen, dass das AC mit korrekter Ausstattung ein Traum Rad ist. Ich habe ein AC mit 12kg und einer nicht ganz so gestreckten Geometrie wie auf meinem Hardtail aber auch trotzdem Tourentauglich ausgerichtet erreicht. 

Das AC ist für mich ziemlich nahe an der eierlegenden Wollmlichsau oder wie man das nennt. 

Ich fahre auch gerne mehrere Tagestouren mit 15-20kg rucksack am Heck und es macht immernoch Spass. Auch wie schon genannt sind Marathons mit guten Zeiten kein Problem (erstaunlich wieviele 8kg race fullys ich immer überhole , hier fahre ich die Gabel im Marathon Modus @110mm, wodurch die Front sehr tief kommt und man gut Druck aufs Rad bekommt ). Es ist, gerade wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail vergleiche irgendwie auch eine Trail Rakete und besitzt auch auf dem Waldweg den "Vorwärts" Drang, der dich automatisch ans maximum pusht!

Was der Grund für mich fürs AC war, war die Verarbeitung, die Stabilität, dass es auch was aushält, das Made in Germany und die vielfältige Geometrie. 
Übrigens bin ich ähnlich wie du gebaut. 1,82m, 70kg /22 Jahre.

Soll kein Werbetext gewesen sein, sondern nur zeigen, dass ich mit dem AC und der vielfältigen Geometrie meinen Traum sehr nahe gekommen bin.

edit: ich vergas: Klettern geht mit abgesenkter Gabel für mich auch sehr gut. Für mich persönlich sogar besser als mit meinem Hardtail.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Natürlich ist eine Probefahrt immer besser, aber gerade bei teuren "Exoten" (zu denen ich Nicolai einfach mal dazu zähle) eher schwierig zu realisieren. Zumal eine Runde auf der Straße um den Block nichts aussagt, da müsste man das Objekt der Begierde schon mal für ein Wochenende ausleihen.

Für den Aufbau würde ich überwiegend vorhandene Teile verwenden: MZ 44 ATA Micro mit 140mm, Hope/Crest Laufräder, Mono Mini 180/180, 70mm Vorbau mit Easton EA70 685/9. Nichts wirklich Spektakuläres also.

Einen Trinkflaschenhalter kann man beim Nonius nicht montieren, oder? Sowas ist für mich bei einem Tourenfully nun nicht gerade ein KO-Kriterium, aber schon schade.

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Stimmen die Gewichtsangaben für die Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2011)

Nonius L / Pulver / incl. Dämpfer 3250 Gramm
Bauj. 2008
Kleine Flasche bei L passt. 
Am Tourenrad braucht man keinen Flaschenhalter, sondern einen Rucksack!


----------



## IceQ- (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein AC hat in L mit XM 180 Dämpfer(+ Buchsen etc.), X9 3 fach Kurbel + Tretlager(x9)  genau 4034 Gramm gewogen.

genaueres hier:
http://h8.abload.de/img/nicolairadr397.jpg

Ich habe die Teile nicht einzeln gewogen, da ich das von Nicolai schon einbauen lassen habe, jedoch kommt es von der Kalkulation mit 2,9kg für ein L Rahmen sehr gut hin.

Ich hatte gerechnet:
2900 Gramm Rahmen
250 Gramm Dämpfer (der wohl bissle mehr mit Buchsen und co. wiegt)
750 Gramm SRAM X9 Kurbel, 3fach 
 70 Gramm Sram GXP,X9 Trtelager
und das waren so ziemlich alles Hersteller Angaben.

@ über mir:

Flaschenhalter ist auch bei Touren sinnvoll. Denn bei grossen Touren (bspw, mehrtages Touren ) ist der Rucksack mit anderem als einem Trinkbeutel gefüllt


----------



## Bartenwal (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jaypeare,
das Nonius CC bin ich 2006 - 2008 hauptsächlich als WinterBike zur Arbeit gefahren. Bei den wenigen Fahrten im Schönbuch machte es einen guten Eindruck. Nur das Tretlager war mir etwas zu hoch. Beim AC sitzt das Tretlager deutlich tiefer und ich bleibe schon mal mit einem Pedal hängen (kann auch an fehlendem Fahrkönnen liegen). Bei beiden Rahmen passt ab Größe L ein Flaschenhalter mit 0,7L Flasche rein (seitliche Entnahme).  
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2011)

Hat das AC wirklich ein so tiefes Tretlager? Bleibe bei meinem Nonius schon mal hängen !


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Am Tourenrad braucht man keinen Flaschenhalter, sondern einen Rucksack!



Lass es mich so ausdrücken: Beim Alpencross im Sommer war ich dankbar um jedes Gramm, dass ich nicht auf dem Rücken tragen musste.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Das sehe ich ein. Bei meinen Tagestouren würde mir eine Flasche nicht reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (23. Dezember 2011)

Wasserflasche kann man ja unterwegs teilweise nachfüllen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin schonmal einen ganzen Tag unterwegs und kann nirgends Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch. 

Deshalb habe ich auch teilweise geschrieben. Bei uns in der Fränkischen sind immer Mal wieder Brunnen oder Gastwirtschaften wo man was nachfüllen kann.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ich nicht gesehen. Könnte hier nur Wasser aus der Elbe nehmen...


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2011)

Einfach mal in irgendeinem Kaff irgendjemanden der ehh grad im Garten steht funktioniert auch ganz gut. Es gibt viele nette Menschen auf dieser Welt. Das darf man durchaus nutzen (nicht ausnutzen), da freuen sich beide.

Trotzdem kann es natürlich Sinn machen einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren. Manchmal will man ja keinen Rucksack mitnehmen, der Akku der Lampe...


Das Helius CC würd ich eher nicht nehmen, wär mir zu viel CC (ohne es je gefahren zu sein). 
Bei der Wahl zwischen Nonius und AC würde ich mich doch vom Krötenstand leiten lassen, wenns finanziell drin ist das AC.
Nonius bin ich übrigens auch noch nicht gefahren und das AC nur wenig.


----------



## stuk (24. Dezember 2011)

Das Helius CC ist aus eigener Erfahrung gar nicht soviel CC. (FW bis 147) Verstehe nicht wie Leute das vergleichbare Nonius CC als AM oder gar FR hochloben und das Helius CC als CrossCountry "schlecht" machen.
Die Verkaufsbezeichnungen bei N sind ja eh komisch....aber auch egal.
Das helius RC ist eigentlich das crosscountry-rad, Das CC kann man je nach Dämpferaufhängung vom "AM-Tourer" bis zum "Leicht-Enduro" aufbauen, wie auch das Nonius
Trotzdem würde ich es heute (neu zum Listenpreis) auch nicht mehr nehmen und mich zwischen AC und AM entscheiden.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, ein Nonius hat nun mal den Vorderrahmen des AM (bis auf das Gusset am Unterrohr) und den Hinterbau, bis auf die Druckstreben, vom UFO St. Was daran CC ist, wird mir nicht klar. Federweg kann nicht das einzige Kriterium für den Einsatzzweck sein. Für mich ist das Helius CC eher eine leichte Rennfeile und kein Tourenrad. Ist und bleibt aber letztlich Geschmackssache. Die Aussage, dass das Helius CC zu sehr CC ist, ist ja auch kein Schlechtmachen, sondern die Definition des primären Einsatzzwecks 

Natürlich ist jeder von seinem Rad überzeugt, aber ich werde das Nonius nicht so überschwenglich beweihräuchern, nur damit es jemand kauft.

Aber ich bleibe dabei: Bevor ich ein AC nehme, würde ich eher ein AM nehmen, sofern es ein Viergelenker mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen sein soll. Und wenn ich könnte, wie ich wollte, würde ich schon längst Ibis Mojo fahren 

PS: Mein Nonius kannst Du gerne probefahren im westlichen Ruhrgebiet, ist aber vom Aufbau eher auf Stabilität getrimmt und kurz und verspielt gehalten.

Thema Flaschenhalter ist bei AM/AC deutlich besser, beim Nonius geht so gerade eben nur eine 0,5 Liter Flasche mit Side Cage, zumindest bei mir in Grösse M mit 450 mm Sitzrohr (im Vergleich zum Standard-Sitzrohr von 475 mm ist mein Oberrohr dadurch noch etwas tiefer in Grösse M).

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (24. Dezember 2011)

Thorsten, den Federweg hast du weiter oben selbst ins Rennen geworfen....
Das Helius CC hat bis auf die Gussets den gleichen Vorder-Rahmen wie das bis Mitte 2006 gebaute FR. Als CC-Rad ist es eigentlich zu fett. Es gab mal speziele Rohrsätze und TI-Kits um es an CC anzupassen, das wurde dann aber alles durchs RC überholt.

Es ist einfach wie auch das Nonuis ein Mountainbike mit einem großen Einsatzzweck.
Aber es ist nun langsam aus der Zeit gekommen und wurde durch das moderne AC und durch das RC abgelöst.
Das Nonuis hat ja auch einige Facelifts (tiefers Oberrohr,moderne Gussets,flachere Winkel) erhalten, durfte aber seinen Namen (ohne CC) behalten. Wenn man es so betrachtet ist das AC ein modernes Helius CC.

egal, schönes Fest
m


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Dezember 2011)

Das AM ist mir zu wuchtig. Mehr als 140mm Federweg brauche ich nicht, und mehr als 3 Kilo mit Dämpfer ist mir auch schon fast zu viel - obwohl 200g hin oder her nicht ausschlaggebend sein sollten.

Es sind ja nun einige Hinweise zusammen gekommen, danke dafür. Fasse ich eure Aussagen richtig zusammen, wenn ich sage, dass sowohl das Nonius als auch das Helius AC sehr gut funktionierende Bikes sind, die meinem Einsatzzweck gut entsprechen, die Entscheidung sich deshalb im Wesentlichen auf Eingelenker vs. Viergelenker (und Preis) konzentriert? Jetzt ist es an mir, das Ganze zu überdenken und evtl. eine Probefahrt zu organisieren.

In diesem Sinne:


stuk schrieb:


> schönes Fest



und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Jan


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Aber es ist nun langsam aus der Zeit gekommen und wurde durch das moderne AC und durch das RC abgelöst.
> 
> egal, schönes Fest
> m



Sehe ich nicht so, dass will man nur den Leuten permanent wieder einreden, weil Eingelenker. Komischerweise fahren genug Leute Orange und Morewood und loben das Fahrwerk. Der Dämpfer ist für mich entscheidender als das grundsätzliche System.

Aber egal, jeder soll fahren was er will, daher habe ich ja auch nicht vom AC oder AM abgeraten.

Der Federwegshinweis ist deshalb notwendig, da die Angaben bei Nicolai nur auf 50 mm Hub basieren, was bei fehlender Erkenntnis zu falschen Schlüssen führt.

Ebenfalls frohes Fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, dass will man nur den Leuten permanent wieder einreden, weil Eingelenker. Komischerweise fahren genug Leute Orange und Morewood und loben das Fahrwerk. Der Dämpfer ist für mich entscheidender als das grundsätzliche System.



Naja, er meinte das Helius CC ist in die Jahre gekommen, nicht das Nonius. 

So nen Nonius würd ich echt mal gern ausprobieren. Und daneben ein AC. Aber ist ehh irrelevant, mein altes FR machts noch ein paar Jährchen...


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Es ist einfach wie auch das Nonuis ein Mountainbike mit einem großen Einsatzzweck.
> Aber es ist nun langsam aus der Zeit gekommen und wurde durch das moderne AC und durch das RC abgelöst.



Ich glaub die Aussage war auf das Helius CC bezogen, nicht auf das Nonius. 

Das Einzige, das mir als Vorteil für das Helius CC einfällt, ist, dass das Oberrohr höher liegt. Dadurch brauchen große Menschen nicht so eine lange Sattelstütze und das Rad sieht bei großer Sattelhöhe "harmonischer" aus. Ist aber bei nicht so großen Menschen vielleicht auch ein Nachteil.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dem so ist, dann habe ich auch nichts gesagt  Sorry für die Verwechslung.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (25. Dezember 2011)

jau, meinte das das Helius CC 
nach dem Facelifting ist das Nonius (hoffentlich gibt es das noch lange) doch sehr modern. Und gegen Eingelenker habe ich gar nix, wie thorsten schon sagte, der Dämpfer ist hier entscheidend.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Dezember 2011)

Ah ja, da wären wir noch bei einem anderen Punkt. Ein Hinterbau kann ja nur so gut sein wie sein Dämpfer, das gilt nicht nur für Eingelenker. Wie sind eure Dämpfererfahrungen im Nonius oder Helius AC? Welche Dämpfer fahrt ihr und wie harmonieren diese mit dem Hinterbau?


----------



## Ge!st (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte schon einige Dämpfer im Nonius drin und jeder hat seine Job von passabel bis gut gemacht, zuletzt ein Fox DHX 5.0 Air Low-Volumen. Vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich aus Lust und Laune einen MZ Roco Air TST R eingesetzt und bin seit dem nur begeistert, der Roco ist eindeutig besser, da hat man ein Fahrgefühl wie bei einem Coil-Dämfer


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Dezember 2011)

Kann den Roco ebenfalls empfehlen  Alternativ den Manitou ISX-6. Generell sollte der Dämpfer idealerweise einen Durchschlagschutz besitzen, da das Nonius leicht degressiv angelenkt ist. Luftdämpfer werden zum Ende eh progressiv, aber mit dem Durchschlagschutz kann man etwas weniger Druck fahren. Man muss beim Nonius nur aufpassen, dass in der untersten Dämpferanlenkung (=maximaler Federweg) nicht jeder Dämpfer funktioniert. Bei 57 mm Hub und HV-Kammer kann es vorkommen, dass entweder der Umwerfer (bei 36er Kettenblatt vorne und entsprechender Umwerferhöhe) oder der Dämpfer (an der Zugstrebe) Kontakt zum Rahmen bekommen, obwohl noch 1-2 mm Hub vorhanden sind. 

Ist aber kein Thema, da der Maximalfederweg auch in der zweituntersten Anlenkung mit 57 mm Hub erreicht wird, da ist die Kennlinie auch besser. Maximalfedeweg heisst hier, Reifen schlägt am Gegenhalter der Zugeführung des Umwerfers an. Sind dann ca. 145-150 mm.

Generell würde ich zudem einen Dämpfer ohne HV empfehlen, sofern es eine Auswahl gibt, wie bspw. bei Rock Shox. Diese haben mehr Endprogressivität, was der leicht degressiven Anlenkung nochmals zu Gute kommt.

Zum AC kann ich nichts sagen, völlig andere Kennlinie, allerdings werden gute Dämpfer auch dort optimieren.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## aka (25. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige was am Helius CC "CC" ist, ist die hintere Reifenfreiheit.
Wenn man die Geometrieabmessungen von Helius CC vs. AC studiert sind die Unterschiede marginal - Hauptunterschied: beim AC darf eine 150mm Gabel eingebaut werden (140 beim CC). Das wars auch schon.
Das AC ist halt von Design her moderner.


----------



## IceQ- (27. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ah ja, da wären wir noch bei einem anderen Punkt. Ein Hinterbau kann ja nur so gut sein wie sein Dämpfer, das gilt nicht nur für Eingelenker. Wie sind eure Dämpfererfahrungen im Nonius oder Helius AC? Welche Dämpfer fahrt ihr und wie harmonieren diese mit dem Hinterbau?



Hatte erst den RockShox Monarch drin. War ein Krüppel. Dann den Dt Swiss XM 180 und da bin ich auch geblieben, weniger Gewicht, bessere Verarbeitung und nach meiner Ansicht sehr gute Harmonie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2011)

Wieso kein AC 29 ?


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Dezember 2011)

Zwei Gründe: Weil ich Gabel und Laufräder bei einem 26 Zöller bereits hätte und nicht neu kaufen müsste, und weil mich das auf der Nicolai-HP angegebene Rahmengewicht für das AC 29 abschreckt.


----------



## OldSchool (28. Dezember 2011)

a) ist ein Grund b) mich auch, allerdings sind die Gewichts Angaben oft nicht ganz genau. Habe mich aber auch gefragt ob es sein kann, dass das schwerer als ein AM sein soll.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Dezember 2011)

Ist leider häufig bei 29er-Fullies so, dass die Rahmen vergleichsweise schwer sind. Aber wenn die angegebenen 3,7 Kilo stimmen, wäre das schon sehr heftig.

Zum Vergleich: Mein Intense wiegt mit Dämpfer, Steuersatz und allen Schrauben 2,8 Kilo. Das merkt man auch, vor allem am nicht wirklich seitensteifen Hinterbau. Demzufolge bin ich gerne bereit, ein paar 100 Gramm zusätzliches Rahmengewicht in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn es entsprechend größere Steifigkeit und Robustheit zur Folge hat. Aber warum ein Rahmen fast ein Kilo mehr wiegen muss, nur weil er etwas größere Laufräder aufnehmen soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## c_w (28. Dezember 2011)

29er sind ja auch für größere Gestalten gedacht, die zwangsläufig mehr auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Dezember 2011)

Und erstens kommt es anders ...

Der Christmas Sale bei Go Cycle hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen: Es wird ein Transition Bandit. Trotzdem danke an alle für eure Kommentare und Anregungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekermet (31. Dezember 2011)

servus zusammen. die frage ist gut, habe mich eben auch dazu entschieden mich von meinem intense 5.5 zu trennen... der neue rahmen liegt bereits und wartet auf die Teile meine pike mit stahlfeder würde ich am liebsten weiterfahren alle sagen auf lyrik umrüsten...kurbel HS wäre nett, aber alles spricht für gewichteinsparung... freue mich auf kommentare die pro allrounder sind ;-) Guten Rutsch


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Januar 2012)

bikekermet schrieb:


> servus zusammen. die frage ist gut, habe mich eben auch dazu entschieden mich von meinem intense 5.5 zu trennen... der neue rahmen liegt bereits und wartet auf die Teile meine pike mit stahlfeder würde ich am liebsten weiterfahren alle sagen auf lyrik umrüsten...kurbel HS wäre nett, aber alles spricht für gewichteinsparung... freue mich auf kommentare die pro allrounder sind ;-) Guten Rutsch



Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen was der neue Rahmen ist. 

Aber prinzipiell kannst du die Pike natürlich schon erstmal reinstecken und losfahren. Das ist doch ne gute Gabel.


----------



## bikekermet (1. Januar 2012)

oh sorry nen AM in L


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2012)

AM und Pike? Hab mal gelesen, dass es zu wenig Federweg sind im AM.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Kommt darauf an, mit wieviel Federweg man das AM hinten fahren will. Ich fahre auch vorne meistens weniger Federweg als hinten. Ist Geschmackssache. Pike ist immer eine gute Wahl und 140 mm reichen ja auch für 90 % der Fälle mehr als aus.


----------



## stuk (1. Januar 2012)

als ich meine lyrik im AM noch (zum berghoch) abgesenkt habe, kam mir 140 zu tief vor, habe dann standig mit den pedalen aufgesetzt. das trettlager kommt also zu tief außerdem werden die winkel sehr steil. würde nicht dauerhaft so fahren wollen.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Dann würde ich mal den Dämpfer ordentlich aufpumpen, wenn zwischen Aufsetzen und Nicht-Aufsetzen wahnsinnige 20mm Gabeleinbauhöhe entscheiden


----------



## stuk (1. Januar 2012)

thorsten, das hat echt nichts mit dem Dämpfer zu tun, weder mir dem Druck noch mit der Aufhängung.
Außerdem fährt nicht jeder gern so eine straffe Abstimmng wie Du, ich erinnere mich da an eine Diskussionüber den Negativfederweg......egal.....Fakt ist das das AM nicht für 140er Gabeln ausgelegt ist.
MFG und happy 2012


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Entspann Dich, daher der Zwinckersmiley. Das das AM nicht für 140 mm ausgelegt ist, ist so nicht korrekt. Es gibt eine maximale Einbaulänge und eine empfohlene Einbaulänge. Letztere kann in Abhängigkeit vom gewählten Federweg am Hinterrad variieren. Das das AM mit 140 mm vorne unfahrbar ist, glaube ich allerdings definitiv nicht.

Thema Negativfederweg (für die, die es nicht kennen sollten): Wieder so eine tolle Faustformel: Ihr müsst 30 % Sag fahren, ob eurer Fahrwerk dabei permanent durchschlägt, ist egal, da 30 % Sag notwendig sind.

Ich prüfe lieber beim Fahren, was geht und was nicht. Lass den Kollegen doch seine Pike einbauen. Dann wird er sehen, ob das geht oder nicht... 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (1. Januar 2012)

bin doch entspannt.....
aber die 140 funktionieren wirklich nicht, die die es hier hatten haben mittlerweile auch umgerüstet.
Wenns mal trocken ist kannst du es ja mal gerne ausprobieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Gerne, aber warum sollten 146 hinten und 140 vorne nicht funktionieren. Entscheidend ist doch, was man hinten fahren möchte beim AM. Du fährst ja auch nicht mehr maximal, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Daher ist die Frage, was der Kollege denn gedenkt, hinten zu fahren und wie abgestimmt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (1. Januar 2012)

die hintere Umhängung  eins tiefer macht den (Luft)-Dämpfer schneller,direkter und auch softer. Ändert die Geo aber nur minimal. Senkt man vorne jedoch ab, werden die Winkel deutlich steiler und das Trettlager kommt tiefer. merkt man z.B. auch beim Transport auf dem Träger, unabgesenkt passt der Haltearm nicht, da ändert sich mit jeden mm deutlich die Trettlagerhöhe.
Aber wie gesagt: kannst Du Dir gerne mal auf den hometrails anschauen.....


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Öhm, habe mir gerade nochmal die Übersetzungsverhältnisse vom AM angeschaut. Das Übersetungsverhältnis sinkt, der Dämpfer müsste je tiefer eingehangen härter und somit straffer werden beim gleichen Druck. Beim Nonius ist es umgekehrt, je weiter oben, desto härter und straffer bei gleichem Druck. Rest der Geo-Anpassung passt, inwieweit sich dies in der Praxis auswirkt und bermerkbar wird, kann ich kaum beurteilen, von daher kann ich nur testen empfehlen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## bikekermet (1. Januar 2012)

ok sehe schon die Meinungen sin unterschiedlich, denke ich wer den Schwenk auf Lyrik in Kauf nehmen, müßte mit Coil nicht auf Stahlfeder verzichten vom Gewicht bleibts ja ählich bei 2,4 übern Daumen. In der Nicolai Galerie war noch eins mit dt exm150...hat das mal jemand getested???


----------



## stuk (1. Januar 2012)

richtig thorsten, da hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt....
dämpfer weiter unten wird eigentlich härter, da man aber den druck reduzieren kann wirds unterm strich softer (und wie gesagt: schneller und direkter)


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Januar 2012)

Dann nimm eine U-Turn Coil, dann kannst Du das mit dem Federweg vorne problemlos testen.

Ich finde es teilweise sehr unpraktisch, mit viel Federweg vorne rumzufahren, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche, ist aber wiederrum Geschmackssache. Von daher fahre ich nur absenkbare Gabeln.

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Pike bereits vorhanden ist.


----------



## bikekermet (1. Januar 2012)

ja die Pike habe ich meist ich sollte es mal testen...?


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Januar 2012)

hartmut bau die lyrik ein!
oder du fragst am mittwoch selber in LÜ nach


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

Ich würde sie erstmal testen, wenn sie doch rumliegt. Eine Lyrik kann man später immer noch nachrüsten. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm das eigene Fahrgefühl oder die Erfahrungen der Anderen entscheidungsrelevanter sind oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (2. Januar 2012)

ich kenn die einbauhöhe der pike nicht.
das helius am wurde um eine lyrik herum konstruiert.
würde mir das lenkverhalten durch falsche einbauhöhe nicht versauen wollen, aber wenn es mit der pike passt...warum nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

Das mag ja alles sein. Trotzdem ziehe ich praktische Erfahrungen unter Belastung theoretischen Planwerten im Stand vor  Ich bin aber nicht der Besitzer und muss es nicht entscheiden 

Und wenn es doch eine Lyrik sein soll, dann U-Turn, sofern man nicht weiss, wieviel Federweg man vorne braucht und in welcher Abstimmung.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## bikekermet (2. Januar 2012)

Servus, die Einbaulänge der Pike ist 521mm bei ser 36Fox sind es 531mm


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Januar 2012)

Also ich find mein altes FR (150mm) mit der 160mm 55 deutlich besser als mit der 140mm Pike. 
Beim AM würd ich die Lyrik klar vorziehen, nicht wegen unpassenden Federwegen (das wär mir vollkommen latte), sondern wegen dem flacheren Winkel. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast auszuprobieren, dann tu es!


----------



## bikekermet (2. Januar 2012)

alles klar Nicolais Antwort Lyrik


----------

